# Need 96 HB Fuse Layout



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Trying to work my way through a P0130 code (I've swapped the sensor with a Bosch from Napa, nothing is disconnected... Not having much luck) and I was getting ready to check the Fuse Block to see if there's a blown fuse when I remembered I no longer have the sticker inside the cover.

Does anyone have a picture of that sticker so I have it around for the future? (I'm just going to pull every single fuse and see if I find a bad one.)

Any other ideas on what's causing this as well?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

P0130 looks like the O2 sensor.

Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0130 02 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank I Sensor 1)
Copyright © OBD-Codes.com

P0130 - 02 Sensor Circuit Malfunction

Was not able to find a 1996 HB Fuse panel on Flea Bay, but I did find some for 1986-1992, if that helps. They look a lot like my 1994:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Is this a V6 or 4cyl?Sound like you have a bad O2 sensor.....!


----------

